# New home for two rats?



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope this is the right place to post this. I have two white rats that I need to go to a good home. As much as I love them, my girlfriend and I are moving into our first place together and sadly, they do not allow pets of any kind. Despite what family says, It would be monstrous to let two tamed rats loose in the wild, and I cannot take them back to the store I bought them from. I am hoping someone close to the Berks County PA area will take them from me so they can live the rest of their lives in peace. 

They are well mannered, but do make a lot of noise at night with their water bottles. They may not like leaving their cage as they somehow imprinted it to be their safe haven. They are both safe to hold, but you must be careful with the larger one as he tends to dig his claws in deep when picked up (if not careful, you may get a few cuts).

Along with my rats, I am offering their rat cage w/ water bottle, their remaining food and bedding, and their sitting log. I will also include a bottle of Vibracta that I have been using to treat a small sneeze and boost their immunity. If you plan on using it with them, I suggest placing no more than 20 drops into their water bottle (The instructions say 40, but they refused to drink with that much). 

I am looking to sell them for at least $50, but that can be negotiated. What's most important to me is that they find a good home with someone who will take care of them. If you are interested please reply or message me as I will check daily.

P.S. They are not for sale for anyone who owns a rats natural predator (i.e snakes, snapping turtles, cats, pac-man frogs). They are meant to be family, not food...


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in Chester County and work in Montgomery County... What genders are they and approximately how old are they?


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

They are both males. The smaller one is named Monty, and the Larger one is Vinny. How old they are is not known as I bought them from a pet store. All I can say is that they are large rats so I would guess somewhere between 1 1/2 - 2 years old.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

okay, Probably not best for me then, I'm looking for a couple younger boys... Are you on FB - There's a couple groups you could join. I'm part of a group called NorthEasternPA Rat owners/Breeders that would probably be of greater help to you. Let me know if you need an invite and inbox me your page link to FB and I'll send you one.


----------

